
Possible oldest fossil forest found in New York state - Meerax
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(19)31569-6
======
Meerax
[https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-50840134](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-50840134)
BBC synopsis with some nice pictures for the short and simple version.

